# Please read this and then solve my doubt Plz



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi i am Keval From India.
i Right now have 6 white pigeons.
first when i bought 2 pigeons;1 was male and the other was female the shop fellow said and i bought it. But in that one off them flew away and didnt come back. According to shop fellow the bird which flew was a female.
Then again i bought 2 pijies. In this also one was male and the other female.
but again in this one off them flew and again it was female.
so now i have those two which are left behind and keeping them in box

but mornings i see that they scratch each others eye and the second bought male sits on the first bought male.

so these are my questions? Plz reply

I really don't know whether they are male or female. but also they have paired nicely. Do they get eggs by this?

If so they will lay eggs what all should i provide them?
if possible i'll put the pics of both the birds.

plz help me out from this confusion.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

keval90 said:


> Hi i am Keval From India.
> i Right now have 6 white pigeons.
> first when i bought 2 pigeons;1 was male and the other was female the shop fellow said and i bought it. But in that one off them flew away and didnt come back. According to shop fellow the bird which flew was a female.
> Then again i bought 2 pijies. In this also one was male and the other female.
> ...


It is possible that they will mate or not mate. If you have two males there will not be any eggs, but if you have even one hen there will be eggs. If you have two hens there will be four eggs, and they will not be fertile.

They need a nice big nest box that will hold a nest bowl or two, supply the birds with pine needles or other nesting material that will provide traction for the baby chicks, should there be eggs.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Treesa had given you the best advice possible. I say that you can really figure who is what in about 10days. It takes 10days for a pair to lay eggs after they are introduced.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*What do you mean scratch each other's eye?*

Do you mean preening each other or fighting? Two males may fight fairly aggressively or two females may do the same. Over time, this usually settles down and they should get along.

A male and female will definately get along better than two of the same sex and as someone said, they should lay eggs within a short period of time, if they are a pair. Two eggs and you likely have male and female, 4 eggs and you have two females.

Bill


----------



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

*today i saw something else*



jbangelfish said:


> Do you mean preening each other or fighting? Two males may fight fairly aggressively or two females may do the same. Over time, this usually settles down and they should get along.
> 
> A male and female will definately get along better than two of the same sex and as someone said, they should lay eggs within a short period of time, if they are a pair. Two eggs and you likely have male and female, 4 eggs and you have two females.
> 
> Bill


daily.i.e., from past 2 days i was seeing the new male sitting on the old male but today the old male is sitting on the new male.

and plz tell me who is wat? in the sense male and female?
does male male mate?
does female female mate?
i don't know in pigeons plz tell.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe two males*

Males when forced to live together with no females will sometimes breed or at least act as if they are breeding. In this situation, either bird can assume the top position or they will trade off. It is rare for a hen to be on top but sometimes after the male breeds with her, she will get on top of him. Pigeon behavior, somewhat of a mystery.

If they do not lay eggs within a few days of this behavior, it is very likely that you have two males.

Bill


----------



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

*thank you*



jbangelfish said:


> Males when forced to live together with no females will sometimes breed or at least act as if they are breeding. In this situation, either bird can assume the top position or they will trade off. It is rare for a hen to be on top but sometimes after the male breeds with her, she will get on top of him. Pigeon behavior, somewhat of a mystery.
> 
> If they do not lay eggs within a few days of this behavior, it is very likely that you have two males.
> 
> Bill


thank u i'll get u on after few days telling wats the result.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why don't you give them some space, like a loft to settle in, then you will see who is who. They won't be forced to do what is unnatural, but they will mate if you have both male and hen.


----------

